# PX4 Storm Inox 9mm Question



## BJordan1000 (Mar 20, 2015)

Good day to all,
Quick question, I have a new PX4 Storm Inox in 9mm and I only had the chance to shoot it once. I owned one previous to this one in the regular Blued configuration and had no problems with it. I traded it for the stainless one and finally had the chance to shoot it. What I noticed right away was it had a hard time stripping the first round out of the magazine and seating it in the chamber. I thought maybe I rode the slide too much when I racked it so I tried it again but this time I locked it back and used the slide release. No problem there. Upon firing it, I ran into a few times where it would cycle but then sit "out of battery" resulting in a failure to fire. I am not new to shooting, I have shot several pistols in my time including eight years in the military. I did not load mags more than 10 rounds in a 17 round mag so new, stiff mag springs shouldn't be the problem. I did not add a bunch of lube as I have found could fix the problem. I had a few strings of fire w/o any problems but I kept running into the fact that the recoil spring seems weak maybe? Had a few problems with chambering the next round. Will it work itself out? Will more lube help? Bad pistol? Any suggestions would be helpful, Thanks


----------



## rodhotter (Mar 25, 2015)

i am a rookie as well but retired with lots of time to read + look. seen your firearm today while searching, nice piece. its noted that a break-in period is needed, some recommend jacking the slide a few-hundred times while fully unloaded. another item someone may help or do a general search as for some firearms are not "happy" with some ammo. i am still researching my first purchase, good luck with your new baby!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thoroughly clean it with Hoppes and lube it well with remoil or the like and then shoot at least 100 rounds of WWB or hotter like Nato 124's and you should be good to go. The action needs to be worked and I'd run it fairly wet at first as well.


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

I had the PX4 storm in compact I had a few FTE,s at first talked to Beretta and they said for break in use 124 GR. for the first 200 to 300 rounds and a good cleaning after. Did that and it worked great no more FTE<s.


----------



## BJordan1000 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the responses! I was just surprised that I had a few problems with it right away. The "blued" one I had prior to this was fine. This one wanted to work and I did experience a few rapid fire strings that were fine. I'll try lubing it up good and assume there is a break-in period. Kahr recommends the same thing with my PM9 and I have shot that w/o any problems. Kind of thought this stainless Beretta would be good to go out of the box.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

denner said:


> Thoroughly clean it with Hoppes and lube it well with remoil or the like and then shoot at least 100 rounds of WWB or hotter like Nato 124's and you should be good to go. The action needs to be worked and I'd run it fairly wet at first as well.


This reads like the best solution for the problem.


----------

